# Pandamonium, Blue, Pink!



## mistella (Apr 5, 2007)

[It/IMG]


----------



## marylovesmac (Apr 5, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 5, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! I adore all of your looks!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 5, 2007)

hot stuff


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 5, 2007)

love'm all! =D


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 5, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 5, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 5, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## Jayne (Apr 5, 2007)

once again, you're GORGEOUS Mistella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i always LOVE your pics & mu !!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2007)

You are so dang gorgeous.


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 5, 2007)

Love 'em all!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Apr 5, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 5, 2007)

I love this one!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful!  I really like the last one, it's gorgeous on you!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 5, 2007)

You're so pretty and I love the way you applied your e/s!! I hope you can do a TUT for us one day!!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 5, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 5, 2007)

Having met you in person, your EOTD/FOTD don't do you justice. They're all great!


----------



## User67 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, these are some hot looks! I especially love the last one. I sure hope you do a tutorial for us soon! Oh & I agree about the quad, I actually ended up returning mine.


----------



## linkas (Apr 5, 2007)

HOT HOT HOT! I love the first!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 5, 2007)

they are all hot but i especially love the pink


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 5, 2007)

Really pretty..especially love the third one!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_You're so pretty and I love the way you applied your e/s!! I hope you can do a TUT for us one day!!_

 
I agree! all of your FOTD's are amazing but I'm in LOVE with the 3rd look!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

u look soooooo great in purple!!love it


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

I love them all.  But we all know how I feel about Clear Sky Blue pigment - so that's my favorite!  All gorgeous!


----------



## mistella (Apr 5, 2007)

devin! the blue look was inspired by yours. i ordered the pigment the day i saw your fotd :loveya:


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 5, 2007)

you look like a doll!  i love all of them esp the 3rd.  love your lashes too!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are all hot. The last picture with the Snob lipstick is my favorite.


----------



## summer6310 (Apr 5, 2007)

so hot!!! I love all of them...


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2007)

you are absolutely gorgeous! i love all these, especially that blue look.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 6, 2007)

i really really like it all. you're beautiful!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 6, 2007)

Where have you been gorgeous?


----------



## macface (Apr 6, 2007)

damm girl looks really good.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 6, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Apr 6, 2007)

1. You are absolutely stunning.
2. I don't know what pandamonium quad you're using, but it's not bad at all.

=]


----------



## magi (Apr 6, 2007)

Your look look always much different with a portrait. You have such a gorgeous face and I love the way you do your MU :-D


----------



## almondeyez81 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love your fotds! keep posting you look gorgeous!


----------



## suzy_ (May 6, 2007)

i love the last look... and how ur skin looks so glowy!


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 6, 2007)

omg gorgeous, your looks are always amazing!


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

oooooooooooh. don't say that! i think that the colors look amazing on you! =]]


----------



## swtginbug (May 7, 2007)

i think the quad looks great on you and all the other fotds are lovely. love yr skills = )


----------



## chrisantiss (May 7, 2007)

very pretty, good blending


----------



## Esperanza (May 7, 2007)

Purple look so good on you, the 3rd look is awesome!


----------



## MACisME (May 7, 2007)

i lovve it!


----------



## glued2mac (May 7, 2007)

i esp. love the last one~ pink is a fav of mine...BOMBSHELL!


----------



## Emmi (May 7, 2007)

You look gorgeous!!


----------

